# carbon express arrow chart question



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

i downloaded the arrow adjusted bow draw weight guide and arrow selection chart off carbon express.what I'm wondering is after you do the adjusted draw weight chart i come up with -7.does this mean that if I am shooting 65lbs. I should minus 7 from that??which would be 58lbs.which comes up with a CX200 or in the maxima a CX250.that just seems to weak??I shoot a mathews drenalin at 29in draw at 65lbs 80% let-off.right now I'm shooting the easton ST Epic Camo 340's.but I want to get a little more speed for indoors.the maximas are 8.2 grains per inch and the ST Epic Camos are 10.9.thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Brad , the CX 200's are definitely spined too light but the Maxima 280's cut at 28.5 inches with a 100 grain field point will put you almost in the center of the green zone with all the speed you need. Here is a snapshot of what OT2 showed.


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

man that is cool!!!!! so I should be good with the maxima 250's?? do you know how many grains they would be with blazers.wraps,and 100 grain point??


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

oh where did you get that software??


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

ah I found it pinwheel software


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

How'd you come up with -7 ? I figured from the 65 pounds given and got 67 pounds. I used insert/100 gr tip - 26+ arrow, release, hard cam ' IBO over 300, etc.


----------



## deere318 (Aug 11, 2005)

i don't know maybe I did something wrong.I guess I'm looking for some maxima 250's now.I tried to downoad that pinwheel software for free trial but it don't work it wants me to buy it.darn!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

brad patriot said:


> I tried to downoad that pinwheel software for free trial but it don't work it wants me to buy it.darn!!!!


??? Odd. I downloaded it twice. Let me check my steps.

Back - www.pinwheelsoftware.com - chose Shaft Selector - clicked on "download" - dialog box > click on Save - and I had it....


----------



## donphelps (Mar 9, 2007)

*software*

I down loaded also but it said I did not have a license to use. I ended up purchasing the disk.


----------

